# Yellow snot means...?



## LindsayK (Jul 16, 2007)

My 14 mo old has a cold which started a couple of days ago. Lots of mucus, coughing, generally not feeling good. She started with clear mucus, and lots of it, but this morning its yellow.

Our nanny's husband (formerly an EMT) said that yellow mucus means an infection, and she needs antibiotics. I'm not so sure about this? I got antibiotics as a kid whenever I sneezed funny, and I'd really like to avoid unneccessary antibiotics in my kiddo.

Advice?


----------



## Marnica (Oct 4, 2008)

While yes, yellow generally signifies the body is trying to rid itself of foreign invaders this DOES NOT mean he needs antibiotics!!! My son's cold always have yellow snot and I have never given him antibiotics! I take my son to a Naturopath and he says that as long as it's yellow its ok...if it turns green than that signifies an infection. He gives my son natural decongestants and that takes care of the yellow snot. No antibiotics. Also when I get a cold I always blow out YS and I never take antibiotics either. Sounds like your lo has a cold. Let her body do what is is meant to....just my opinion!


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

The healthy body is self-healing. Is she nursing? You could squirt a bit of breastmilk up her nose. Increase fluids, offer bone broths, vit C. probiotics.

A snotty nosed child, is not a signal for needing antibiotics.









Even with green sputum or snot, unless a _Culture and Sensitivity_ is done, you don't need antibiotics.

*Antibiotics damage the microflora in the gut.* The gut is 70% of the immune system. If child gets antibiotics, the ability to fight off other diseases is compromised due to the damaged gut microflora. Additionally, it increases a child's risk of developing drug resistant bacteria.

Ear infections or respiratory infections could be a potential concern developing from a snotty nose.

Diary intolerance is the number one cause of fluid build up in ears.

*"In one study an astonishing 86% of the children tested became free of ear problems once they came off dairy food."*
http://www.safekids.co.uk/EarProblemsAndAllergies.html
http://www.healthychild.com/ear-infe...ternatives.htm
http://www.vitacost.com/science/conc...infection.html
http://www.femail.com.au/ear-infections-truestar.htm

I'd remove dairy from my diet before doing any antibiotics. Dairy increases mucus production, which is a medium for infection to grow.

As an aside, I would not vaccinate within four weeks of a cold or any illness.

Pat


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Many of my kids' colds start with clear snot and it turns thicker and yellow-ish near the end when they're getting better. My understanding is that near the end of the cold, there are lots of dead cells that have given their all (how's that for technicality?) and the body is expelling them. I'd look to other symptoms to see how the illness is progressing and see if extra support is needed to help your LO recover.


----------



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

I think you're right, your child has a cold. She needs rest and TLC, not antibiotics. Colds are viral and antibiotics don't help. Dr. Sears has a good article on colds: http://askdrsears.com/html/8/t081000.asp


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LindsayK* 
Our nanny's husband (formerly an EMT) said that yellow mucus means an infection, and she needs antibiotics.
Advice?

This used to be the conventional thinking, but even mainstream doctors do not say this anymore.

Dr Sears is mostly mainstream, and here's what he says:

http://www.askdrsears.com/html/8/t081000.asp


----------



## LindsayK (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice. I took her to the pedi and had her check ears, throat and lungs, and all are fine. I guess this is just going around!

I will read up on all the links about dairy. Maybe this will become apparent when I read them, but does breastmilk fall in the same category as dairy, or is the mucus causing agent onlyin cow's milk? I think that DD would start a riot if we stopped breastfeeding (not that we would, lol)


----------



## newmommy27 (Apr 22, 2005)

no breast milk is not considered dairy


----------



## Dabble (Jun 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LindsayK* 
I will read up on all the links about dairy. Maybe this will become apparent when I read them, but does breastmilk fall in the same category as dairy, or is the mucus causing agent onlyin cow's milk? I think that DD would start a riot if we stopped breastfeeding (not that we would, lol)

No, breastmilk is absolutely not dairy! It's the best thing for her, ESPECIALLY when she is ill - keep it up!


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Yes, yellow CAN mean infection...but green is usually the color you hear about.

Have you thought about allergies? Pollen in the nose can cause snot to be yellow.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newmommy27* 
no breast milk is not considered dairy

But, mama may be passing undigested dairy proteins through her milk. Many babies are intolerant of dairy through mama's milk.

Pat


----------

